# Compact Flash 32 Go dans ipod 3G = ouille !



## René-Raoul (10 Avril 2008)

Salut à tous

Je suis entrain de tenter l'expérience suivante : remplacer le DD de mon ipod 3G par une compact flash 32Go
J'y ai inséré un adaptateur et la CF. Le problème, c'est pour la restauration et la mise à jour, ça plante à chaque fois sous itunes alors que le formatage avec l'utilitaire de disque a l'air de se passer sans accroc.
Je lis tout et son contraire par ex qu'il y aurait des prob de connexion : effectivement l'adapateur propose plus de broches que dans le connecteur d'origine du D.D. de l'ipod. 
Est-ce la cause des problèmes du formatage sachant que l'ipod a fonctionné avec itunes pendant une heure sans pour autant pouvoir copier de la musique dessus ? Depuis plus rien.
Y-a-t-il un autre adaptateur qui convienne mieux aux broches du D.D. d'origine.
Est-ce un problème de formatage de la CF ? Pourquoi tant de haine ?

Merci de vos lumières !

Une précision peut-être utile, c'est à la fin de la restauration sous itunes qu'une erreur inconnue (1429) se produit et le disque reste grisé dans l'utilitaire en dépit des formatages.


----------



## René-Raoul (19 Avril 2008)

J'ai l'impression que ça laisse pantois un peu tout le monde ....
Pourtant j'suis bien dans l'ennui ...


----------



## René-Raoul (22 Avril 2008)

Pour vous tenir au courant, même si je n'ai pas beaucoup de réponses ....
J'ai tenté vainement de formater la carte en Fat 32 sur un PC, puis de restaurer l'ipod avec itunes sous vista. 
Rien à faire. 
Le problème viendrait-il de la carte mère de l'Ipod ?
ô toi, bidouilleur d'Ipod, si tu viens à passer par ce forum ...


----------



## Gwen (22 Avril 2008)

N'ayant jamais tenté la manipulation, je ne saurais quoi te dire.

Je pense que tu aurais plus de chance en contactant des personnes ayant déjà effectué ce genre de chose.


----------



## René-Raoul (22 Avril 2008)

C'est justement pourquoi je poste sur ce forum au cas où ....
Car sinon, j'me vois pas mettre des annonces ...
Les exemples sur le net de telles manips sont en anglais et moi et la langue de Sh.... en plus, je vois pas où les contacter.
Merci quand même du conseil


----------



## Gwen (22 Avril 2008)

Sans anglais, c'est évident que trouver ce genre d'info est plus difficile.

Tu as des liens avec des tutoriels qui expliquent la manipulation, car je n'ai plus ces pages dans mes bookmarks.
Je pourrais essayer de regarder.


----------



## melaure (22 Avril 2008)

René-Raoul a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que ça laisse pantois un peu tout le monde ....
> Pourtant j'suis bien dans l'ennui ...



Peut-être devrais-tu chercher sur des forums outre-atlantique 

J'ai trouvé des tas d'infos pour mon iPod Mini. Si un jour le DD de 6 Go lâche, je mettrais une CF de 8 ou 16 Go 

La connectique est la même, ce qui est plus pratique.


----------



## René-Raoul (24 Avril 2008)

Pour répondre à Melaure, je dis : chanceux !
Pour ce qui est de la proposition de Gwen : je te remercie. J'ai trouvé une page :

http://www.ipodhackers.net/iPodHackers_3GProblems.html

Aux dernières nouvelles les problèmes d'adaptation sur des 3G sont reconnus, mais :
- la page est en anglais et je ne comprends pas tout
- La bidouille nécessite des logiciels tournant sur l'ami Windaube et j'ai pas !

Quelqu'un a-t-il des idées ? (équivalents os x desdits logiciels ?)


----------



## René-Raoul (24 Avril 2008)

Y'a aussi une page qui dit qu'on peut le faire avec le terminal en repartionnant la carte, mais dès que j'entre les premières lignes dans le terminal, apparemment ça ne marche pas comme il faudrait.
Le terminal j'y ai jamais rien compris !

http://www.bsodmike.com/pages/how-to-upgrade-your-ipod/


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2008)

Bon, j'ai regardé, c'est pas que c'est vraiment compliqué, mais c'est quand même long et demande un peu de méthode. Faudrait que j'étudie un peu plus la seconde page, car elle ne correspond pas vraiment à tons problème, mais la commande PDisk, expliquée sur cette page, semble résoudre un parti de tes soucis de partition de carte mémoire que le iPod ne comprend pas.


----------



## René-Raoul (12 Mai 2008)

J'suis toujours avec le ipod 3 g en rade et sa carte compact flash qui n'est pas reconnue.

Bon ben apparemment, j'pourrais pas vraiment formater la compact flash avec le terminal 

J'suis entrain de me demander s'il n'existe pas des softs qui me permettraient de partitionner la carte Compact Flash comme il faut afin qu'elle soit reconnue de l'ipod.
Il en existe un : http://www.subrosasoft.com/OSXSoftware/ind...p;products_id=6

Croyez vous qu'il fasse ceci ? Qu'il remplace les lignes de code du terminal citées ci-dessus ?

Merci quand même !


----------

